# Samplecast #55 now live - with RP Verb 2 review and much more



## reutunes (Sep 10, 2017)

*Hey Controllers...*

Sorry about the lack of a "proper" show last week. I simply didn't have the time to put it together. I hope you enjoyed the newsletter as a replacement. This week it's back to normality with an extra-long show. This has been one of my favourite episodes to put together, with a wide variety of news, bargains, freebies, updates and a focus on a new developer who I just love.

This week's podcast has more info - and also features full sample library demos and much more chat. Subscribe on: iTunes | Android| http://thesamplecast.com/?feed=podcast (RSS)

Reuben xx



Featured this week:

Sculptor : Epic Drops – Gothic Instruments
Eon – Cinetools
Strikeforce Cinematic Percussion – Laboratory Audio
Cinematic Studio Solo Strings – Cinematic Strings
Trailer Guitars 2 – Audio Imperia
81% OFF Shreddage Bundle -Impact Soundworks
60% OFF Textures & Traveler Aurus – Audio Imperia
Student discounts & Scoring Bundle – Vienna Instruments
http://bit.ly/2waEZXw (50% OFF Resona &amp; Mountains – Sound Aesthetics Sampling)
http://bit.ly/2xQZTgp (Best Percussion Libraries for Trailer Music – Grant Borland)
FREE TDR Kotelnikov – Tokyo Dawn Records
RP Verb 2 – Rob Papen
Vintage Vault 2 – UVI
VSCO 2 Pro Version 2.6 – Versilian Studios
http://bit.ly/2gL2jJr (New Collection – MKVI Audio)


----------



## chapbot (Sep 10, 2017)

Thank you for your shows. I enjoy listening to them while I'm rendering mixes


----------



## reutunes (Sep 11, 2017)

chapbot said:


> Thank you for your shows. I enjoy listening to them while I'm rendering mixes



Thanks man - I really appreciate that. I've also been uploading the full extended podcasts on to YouTube HERE


----------



## marksumm (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks again for the feature Reuben. Keep up the great work!


----------



## reutunes (Sep 14, 2017)

marksumm said:


> Thanks again for the feature Reuben. Keep up the great work!


Absolute pleasure - I only just came across your company and loved the demos so I'm very happy to feature you guys on the show.


----------

